# DIPPYS A BOY - BABIES??



## Becca (May 7, 2008)

OMG
We have justb sexed dippy and fluffball and dippy is a boy and fluffball is a girl they were mating the other night
I hope we get babies!

I need to ask a few questions - I know babies might not come LOL
How long is it roughly till fluffball (MIGHT) give birth if the mted yesterday?
How do I prepare for a pregnant rabbit?

I have never breeded buns before HELP


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 7, 2008)

Does he have little boy things?

How old are they?

31 days is the general time for babies


----------



## Becca (May 7, 2008)

yep - we used pictures from websites and this website obviously to determine it - definetly boy and girl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 7, 2008)

So you checked there but what about testicles? does he have those? how old are they?


----------



## Becca (May 7, 2008)

What signs should I look for to find out fluffballs pregnant?


----------



## LadyBug (May 7, 2008)

post in the rabbitry and show room forum, you'll get more help fasterthere probably.

good luck!(you gotta love the gender fairy

!)


----------



## Becca (May 7, 2008)

If you have read my other thread about dippy being a boy and them mating then this will make sense.

Please help me

I am not sure what to do - Can you tell me the basics i need to know becuasse fluffball is only 4 MONTHS 4 MONTHS i don't want her or the babies too die 

HELP PLEASE

I think she's pregnant but dippy might not of "done the deed"


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 7, 2008)

Combining these threads.


----------



## BlueGiants (May 7, 2008)

How old is Dippy? Do you see testicals? After he mounted her, did you see him fall off her, grunt or make noise? 

4 months is old enough to have babies in smaller breeds. 31 days from yesterday would be June 6th. You will need to be prepared with a nestbox and nesting materials, 3 days before her due date. You don't need to do anything over the next 27 days, except give her a well balanced diet and plenty of water. (Oh yeah, and keep her away from Dippy.)

On June 3rd, I would give her a nestbox. I prefer to use hay in mine, but you can use soft cotton rags or other soft material in there. Put the nestbox in a corner that she does not use for potty. If all goes well, she will pull fur off her belly and make a nest. Most of my does kindle at night, when it's quiet. But some will deliver during the day. If you see signs that she is going into labor, try to keep it quiet around her and don't disturb her until she is done. 

We'll be here for support. Any questions, just ask. Oh yeah, after the kits are born, start lining good homes for them!


----------



## Becca (May 7, 2008)

They are both around 4 months old and yes we did see his lickle boy bits!

Me and my mum both checked.



He sort of fell off her her back but we didn't really hear him make any noise i think it was too noisy for us to tell anyway.



How big should the nest box be becuase Fluffball is not that big?


----------



## BlueGiants (May 7, 2008)

My Mini Rex's use nestboxes that are 8" x 12". You'll want it to be about1-2 inches wider than your doe, side to side and about 2 - 4 inches longer total.

Since you are not going to be using it again, a suitably sized shoe box will work. Cut one end down a little so she can hop in and out.

This is a website with info about building nestboxes. You can get an idea of a good shape that works both for the doe and the babies:

http://www.thenaturetrail.com/BuildingNestBoxes.htm

Most of the time my babies only use the nest box for 3 weeks. Then I take it away to prevent a buildup of bacteria.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 7, 2008)

Wow, 4 months is quite young for a doe to be pregnant, and 5 months a bit young for a doe to kindle. I hope she isn't pregnant.....  

What breed are they? Just mixes? You should of been more careful with them  if you didn't know exactly what gender they were  

Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 8, 2008)

I think they are bonded siblings.


----------



## Becca (May 8, 2008)

They are not brother and sister and how was i meant to know dippy was a boy  they were too young to tell so don't blame me so i coudn't be careful could i 

our friend has lent us a cage for dippy so he can get settled in till we can see if fluffball is pregnant - even if she isn't this time when she is old enough we are going to let her get pregnant.

YAY


----------



## Evey (May 8, 2008)

Hello,

May I ask why you would like to start breeding? Are you trying to improve their breed, show, etc.? Please do a lot of research before you make that decision 

-Kathy


----------



## BlueGiants (May 8, 2008)

Becca, I'm not trying to be critical of someone that wants to breed their rabbits... but make sure you think this through... You were trying to raise/save/make enough money to spay them, when you thought they were both girls. Will you have the funds if something goes wrong and they need vet care? It can get very expensive for a c-section or emergecy spay if something goes wrong. 

Can you find good homes for all the babies? Do you have cages/room for them if you don't? Can you seperate/spay/neuter them if necessary?

Give it a lot of thought before you do a deliberate breeding. (And I know she could already be bred and the point is moot...)


----------



## Becca (May 8, 2008)

Okay, as everyone on here thinks its a bd idea that Fluffball is pregnant what do YOU think I should do becuase people keep telling me loads of different things and I just want the best for my bunnies but I also want the genes in my lickle bun buns to be carried on.
WHAT SHOULD I DO


----------



## BlueGiants (May 8, 2008)

Of course they are adorable and sweet! And they do have wonderful traits... but so do most rabbits. That's why we love them so much!

If Dippy did get her, by accident, wait and see what happens. You only have to wait a month. If you do want to breed her, ask yourself if you are ready for all the resposibility that goes along with that decision. (Remember what your avatar says? "Be part of the solution"?)


----------



## Haley (May 8, 2008)

Well, if it were my bunny I would take her to be spayed ASAP. We do it all the time in rescue. But thats just me being "part of the solution" 

If thats not an option, read up and make sure you are prepared. Make sure you have a vet you can go to in case she delivers in the middle of the night and has complications. Make sure you keep her and your boy separate at all times, before during and after the birth. Baby bunnies are cute, but they are a lot of work and, as you know, difficult to find good homes for. 

Haley


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 8, 2008)

Becca, first - don't type so large - it's considered yelling.

Second - you don't need to breed do you? and are you showing? accidents do happen but I wouldn't encourage her to get pregnant unless there is a good purpose...... Look at your own signature line.....


----------



## Becca (May 9, 2008)

:?Ok I am very sorry :biggrin2:

But we haven't got enough money to spay Fluffball now otherwise we would do that, that is why I asked you what I could do.

But i was talking to Tracy last night and I am going 





Oh gosh..... I have to go school right now..... I will finish this post later


----------



## Leaf (May 9, 2008)

BabyBunnies,

I think your rabbits are beautiful and I'm so glad I'm part of the forum where I've been able to share in your excitement over getting the rabbits up to the present. 

I do have to say though (and especially with our spay/neuter profile reminder) it'll be easier to spay your girl now rather than to have to work with a litter of bunnies.

Rehoming them may not be too hard for you, but if those don't get fixed - the population continues. Also, it'll be easier cost wise not to have a litter because thats an extra expense with litter/food, possible vetting etc... and of course if you fall in love with one (or two...) and want to keep them, well then you have that many more to work with.

We've had a huge rescue outpouring effort here and in the "rabbit community" over a situation where a person bought two rabbits and they bred and those all bred.... 29 rabbits in all made it into rescue. Many have been euthanized due to their bad health and injuries due to lack of proper housing, and thousands of dollars have gone into the remaining ones upkeep and medical needs.



You can read about it here:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=33605&forum_id=7

but there are many, many examples on the Rescue Me board of rescues and shelters overflowing with rabbits in need, all because of a single, simple litter being born.

What I'd consider is this:

Get your girl fixed and *suppose* she had a litter of any ammount you "wish for". 

Lets say 6 bunny babies. By having her spayed and preventing six babies from coming into the world - you've given six rabbits in a shelter the opportunity to live because your (possible) babies didn't take the potential homes the adoptable ones needed.



I really enjoy your posts and enthusiasm and I love the pictures you share. Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to be "mean" at all but I hope what I say gives you a chance to think things over.



I love your spay/neuter icon, by the way. Keep up the good work by spreading the truth around but remember each of up help others learn by setting an "example". 



:hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 9, 2008)

Yep, Leaf, that's so true! 

A lot of people don't realize that their "one little litter" is a problem if they don't spay and neuter them especially...... and that's costly.... 

and because those "cute little babies" take the place of an older bunny in shelters - that needs a home desperately....


----------



## PixieStixxxx (May 9, 2008)

Becca,

2 1/2 weeks ago, I came home to an unexpected litter. On March 25, my foster Royce, who is the only unneutered male in the house, mounted my only unfixed rabbit, Savannah when she escaped and I did not know. Savannah cannot be spayed yet due to her stomach issues. I thought that two seconds was not enough, the brushed the idea aside.

When I came home to babies, I felt so incredibly guiltly about what had happened. Savannah's stomach issues had become terrible during her unknown pregnancy, but I was glad that she and the babies were fine. Royce's owner said she would be glad to take one, but I had to convince her to still adopt a shelter rabbit as I did not want this baby to take a shelter' rabbits home away.

I have decided to keep the other three babies, as this was my fault. Yes, it will be a lot more money.. I will now have 7 rabbits, 3 guinea pigs, 1 rat, 1 gerbil, 1 mouse along with another two foster rabbits. I'm 18, and I live on my own. I go to school, and work full time. I already have enough money saved up to spay Savannah (when she gets better) and the other four babies.

What I'm trying to say is that.. =P If there is babies, and you decide to keep the pregnancy, just be prepared for the consequences... especially financial ones.


----------



## Becca (May 10, 2008)

To Everyone
I understand what you hgave all been saying but I cannot get Fluffball spayed now becuase we don't have enough money.

I do not get why people keep moaning at me - how was i supposed to know that Dippy was a buck? I beleived the breeder, but at least I decided to check and see if he was a buck instead of just ignoring the humping thing becuase sometimes they do that to show dominance.

Fluffball might not even be pregnant and if she is I have Tracy (Flashy) and a vet on emergency dial.

Also I am not biast, I beleive strongly in my avatar and want to make a difference to overflowing shelters.

If Fluffball is pregnant and the kits and her are ok I have prepared some questions for the people who want them to answer:
1. Have you had a rabbit(s) before?
2. What sort of housing will you keep them in?
3. Do you have enough time to be able to: cuddle, stroke, feed water the rabbits and clean the cages often?

I really don't know what else I can do I have tried my best but remember most of the people on here are 10,20,30 years older than me (I'm only 12) and you have had a lot of experience this is why people come on RO for help, so please help me


----------



## Leaf (May 10, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> To Everyone
> I understand what you hgave all been saying but I cannot get Fluffball spayed now becuase we don't have enough money.
> 
> I do not get why people keep moaning at me - how was i supposed to know that Dippy was a buck? I beleived the breeder, but at least I decided to check and see if he was a buck instead of just ignoring the humping thing becuase sometimes they do that to show dominance.
> ...




You're 12... so I'm 20 years older than you. :faint:

I think it's awesome that you understand the overpopulation problem and I love the avatar because it's such a stark reminder as to those in need.

As for people "moaning at you... we understand your age and how that can set limitations on money, but this:





> - even if she isn't this time when she is old enough we are going to let her get pregnant.
> 
> YAY




is what people generally have a hard time with.



I guess if she isn't pregnant now you could consider yourself lucky (and her as well). 

Since you have a cage on loan, you could easily keep them seperated thus ending a possible pregnancy. The way it sounds though, even if she isn't now - you'd like for her to be later on.

To me it would just be easier to seperate them and save up to have her spayed instead of somewhat planning to let them have a litter.

Not everyone on here has rabbits that are spayed and neutered, and opposite sexes can and do live in the same households. Perhaps some of your questions could also be about housing/care of unfixed animals (for the time being) so you could get input about how to successfully keep Dippy and Fluffball happy and without a litter if it's not already too late.

There are great reasons to breed, and there are great reasons not to. At 12 years old and without finances for a spay I'd be concerned about general and overall costs a single litter could incur.

Just starting out with pet bunnies, I'd consider not allowing the two in question to breed because vet trips can be necessary, trips that could cost more than a simple spay.

If you do definately decide to breed rabbits there are wonderful people here who could be your mentors. I'm sure many would be willing to help you along the way in a positive manner.

With these guys though, I say let them be pets - get used to having rabbits. You've got Nibbles, the senior, so you're learning about elder bunny care. With Dippy and Fluffball you are at a perfect age to learn about general rabbit care before jumping in to the more complicated issues of raising litters, responsibly rehoming litters, taking back rejected pets you've placed - and any emergency or non-emergency vetting that may crop up.



Like I said at the beginning, I'm 20 years older than you and I never really had a desire to have a rabbit. We had one when I was a kid, sure, and as an adult I honestly considered them to be "kids pets" - little animals that were great because they were caged and easy to care for - not with a very short lifespan, but not a long lifetime commitment either. It never even crossed my mind in the beginning that a person would take one to a *gasp* vet! because they are "caged animals". And my goodnesss, a well cared for rabbit can live upwards of 10 years!!

I joined after I was given 3 rabbits by a well meaning neighbor, and things have really blossomed since then. My whole lifestyle has been altered due to my growing admiration of the animals and I'm in awe of the knowledge of people about these (not so) simple creatures.

It's taken me almost a year to find my niche in the rabbit world, and by a chance adoption of two splay legged bunnies I've found it - I enjoy the care and compassion I give and receive to the more special needs ones.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, get to know your rabbits for who they are and what they can offer at different stages of their lives. There is so much to consider, so much to learn - and above all, so much to enjoy. Breeding can come later, and believe me - when you want to take that step you'll know if the time is right and if you're truely prepared.

I would LOVE to have a houseful of bunnies. Absolutely. But, with less than a year of rabbit ownership under my belt - I couldn't begin to imagine what I'd want to accomplish in breeding. I don't have time to show rabbits, I wouldn't be able to purposefully sell for meat - Rabbits in my area are KNOWN as meat animals so selling or rehoming would always be a gamble, or "worse" I'd get in over my head with litters I wouldn't/couldn't sell.

All of that I take into consideration and I am an adult. I own my own home, have a self supporting job and vehicle, am free to make my own decisions with noone to tell me what to do... but more importantly... with only myself to depend on when it comes to making decisions that will need financial backing.

Talk with your parents, let them help you decide and guide you. The more you learn here the better. But remember, what we say is meant in the most positive manner. We care for you and your bunnies even though we don't know each other face-to-face. And of course, as an online rabbit community, we'll give you guidance and support - and maybe gentle nudges when we see things from age and experience that that haven't occured in your situation yet.


----------



## LadyBug (May 10, 2008)

well put Leaf:great:!

i hope everything works out for you guys Becca:hug1!


----------



## Becca (May 11, 2008)

[align=center]Leaf I just want to say
:great::great::great::great::great::great::great::great::great::great:

EXCELLENT SPEECH IT REALLY MADE ME SEE EVERYTHING CLEARER!


The bunnies are seperated and have been since I saw them mating last Tuesday.
I hope it wasn't too late - you have really made me see that I am too young to be breeding rabbits by myself.

Before when I said this:

- even if she isn't this time when she is old enough we are going to let her get pregnant.

YAY

I was so stupid, I really hadn't thought of the finances and vet visits.
I don't want Fluffball to be pregnant, I am praying she isn't ray:

I am proud to be a member on here and know the people with all this great knowledge.

I will keep you updated on the situation, everyone pray that Fluffball isn't pregnant.
But if she is I know you will all be here to help me!
:hug1
[/align]


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 11, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> well put Leaf:great:!
> 
> i hope everything works out for you guys Becca:hug1!



:yeahthat:

Goodluck on Fluffball not being pregnant! But if I was you, I would be hitting google as much as possible and find out as much information as you can about caring for a pregnant rabbit and her babies.Just to be safe even if she isn't, and if she is, then you'll know what to do.


----------



## Baby Juliet (May 11, 2008)

There may be a rescue group near you that might be willing to foot the bill for getting your rabbit spayed.


----------



## LadyBug (May 11, 2008)

i'm glad you got all that sorted out. it's hard, you'd love to have babies(i know i would.........), but then you realize that it's not what's best for any body. 

hope everything turns out okink iris::hug1!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 11, 2008)

All I want to say is I agree with everyone else, but here's my $.2 worth: 

When I got my first two rabbits, I was in the SAME situation as you. Although my doe really was pregnant, and until the day she started pulling fur, gathering hay, we called her Thumper, as in a boy! 

After that, she had three more litters, ALL MIXES. We searched for homes for them from day one, but ended up selling very little to the public and we had to take them to the auction....where were they going? Slaughter? A place where they'd get released into the wild because of lack of knowledge? We didn't know, and we only made $5 on like 6 bunnies. That's about $.75 per bunny. I'm not saying that money was the thing we wanted, because we'd have sold them for $5 each to GOOD homes, but the point I'm trying to make is that breeding mixes isn't a good idea (even though we're probably going tolet Autumn have one more litter this spring, just because she's longing for babies - but right now, it'sundecided if we will breedher ornot)since they're not very popular, unless for 4-Hers who can show them in pet classes. 

Another thing is, if you end up taking them to auction, unless you watch who buys them, you have no clue to what type of home they're going to. It could be a home where they're treated unkindly and unfair, or they end up being eaten (hopefully I don't get flamed for this, just makinga point). 

If she is pregnant, find potential buyers right now! Do tons of research and right up care sheets with your name, number and address for the new owners, so if they ever might need to return one, then they'll have your information. Take their numbers, so you can check on the bunnies every few months and see if there doing good, or if there's any complications and the owners may want to return them. The care sheets should have all the important things, and a list of the local vet in YOUR town. It could be from just one page, to five pages, as long as it covers what the rabbit's general care is. 

If you do decide to breed Fluffball in the future, just plan ahead and see if you'll have enough cages, time, room, and TLC for each baby. And, make sure you can find them homes. There's plenty of bunnies out in shelters who would love a home, and by breeding mixes, you're doing really nothing to support rabbit showing and purebreds, etc. But, Im not saying you shouldn't breed Fluffball. I'm just saying that if you do, make sure you can find them good homes and be ready for a challenge. 

Like I said before, me and my sister may be breeding Autumn again, and this would be her 5th litter in just 3 years. Or maybe 2? I think 3. lol. Anyway, we're not sure yet if we can (meaning parents ) or will breed her. Due to lack of space and time, or even lack of new owners, it may not happen. We have plenty of time to even think about breeding her, (since it probably won't happen until June)so we may or may not breed her.

Well, I think thats enough, 

Emily


----------



## LadyBug (May 16, 2008)

how's everybody doing Becca?


----------



## Becca (May 16, 2008)

Everyones fine, Fluffball is definetly a girl becuase she has her little teats underneath her!
Hopefully they are still bonded if not I will be doing lots more research but as the time gets nearer to "Fluffballs Due date" i am researching more and more, i have a shoe box ready and lots of soft hay.


----------



## gentle giants (May 16, 2008)

You might want to wait until a couple of days before her due date to put the nestbox in with her, otherwise she might decide it makes a good potty box. Unless she has a false pregnancy, she probably won't start to nest or pull fur until the day before, and some will even wait until they are actually in labor to pull fur.


----------



## Becca (May 16, 2008)

Yeah I am waiting :?
I meant that I have it ready for the 3rd of June which is when someone told my to put it in.
It is 1 week and 3 days since they mated or since the first time we actually saw the mate so I will keep you updated!!


----------



## Becca (May 18, 2008)

If she is pregnant and everything goes ok i have already got one of the babies a home - my best f riend Wendy who's just becoming a member on here right as i
speak - sjhe already has 2 gunei pigs and i trust her with my life!


----------



## Becca (May 18, 2008)

Her name is Felix-Felicis


----------



## LadyBug (May 31, 2008)

how is she doing? she's due in like a week, right?


----------



## pinksalamander (May 31, 2008)

Oh yeah, you've been on holiday! Is she showing at all?


----------



## Becca (Jun 1, 2008)

Well when she stretches out she is usually skinny all the way down her body but when she does it now her bottom half looks bigger but I am not sure if its just becuase we are notcing it becuase we think she is.
The nest box is rready if she starts nesting but her due date is in 6 days.
:?


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 1, 2008)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Becca (Jun 2, 2008)

I sure will 

Dippy has started marking his territory ..... All up the new cage wall :X

Bless him, Nibbles used to do it on dads foot though but not sure dads to happy about the new cage being marked :?


Is there anything I can do for the time being to stop him scenting everywhere before I get him fixed?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 2, 2008)

There isnt anything you can do to stop him trying to scent everywhere, but I would suggest splitting up old cereal boxes (Down the score/crease) etc and put them against the walls to protect everything outside the cage and the cage walls from staining and stinking lol. Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Becca (Jun 3, 2008)

Only time can tell me if my darling baby Fluffball is pregnant - it is nearly the 6th of June (31 days after I saw them mating) - there is no sign of a nest yet, though I am not too worried as she could not be pregnant.

On the 6th of June we are going to bring Fluffball inside away from the wet and cold and I am going to camp downstairs with her the computer on with RO on the screen in case of any emergency - I am going to camp down with her for 2 nights and after that I am just going to see what happens. 

I know rabbits don't really show any signs of pregnancy but her bottom half does look rather large - me and mum are not sure if it is just because we think she is pregnant and we are noticing it more or maybe she actually is.

I am really not sure about pregnant rabbits I have the nest box ready but when shall I put it in?


----------



## BSAR (Jun 3, 2008)

You should put the nest box in a few days before she is due. So probably on thursday would be a good day to put the nestbox in for fluffball.

Good luck!!


----------



## Becca (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks I shall put it as far away as the litter box as possible so she doesn't decided to go toilet in that!

If she starts making a nest elsewhere should I put it in the nest box?


----------



## BSAR (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah, if she starts making a nest away from the nest box. Gently pick up the fur, hay and arrange it into the nestbox. making the whole in the middle for the babies. fluffball should then continue to build the nest in the box and not somewhere else.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 3, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> On the 6th of June we are going to bring Fluffball inside away from the wet and cold and I am going to camp downstairs with her the computer on with RO on the screen in case of any emergency - I am going to camp down with her for 2 nights and after that I am just going to see what happens.


It might be a good idea to bring her in like today or tomorrow so she can get settled before having to build a nest and give birth (if she is pregnant). I found that best with Jessica anyways. Oh and the all important - if you have a good local emergency vet keep the number on a peice of paper by the phone!

ETA: If she makes a nest away from the nest box first time you can pick the hay and fur up and put it in the nest box, if she nest else where again then I wouldnt bother - she will do what she pleases :laughsmiley:

Edit 2: if you feel her tummy( if she is pregnant) you may be able to feel either baby kicks or heart beats - or it could be too early to tell but that is something to look out for.


----------



## Becca (Jun 3, 2008)

Its too late to bring her in tonight but tomorrow I will bring her in and let her settle down mum jst goes along with what you and I say becuase she knows people on RO know what their on about!
Thanks 
xx

EDIT: What if Dippy gets lonely out there?


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 3, 2008)

I think you will just have to give Dippy alot of cuddles in the meantime 

I'm so excited to know what happens! Although i do hope she isn't pregnant.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Almi (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't you keep your rabbits inside...?

He should be okay without the female.



Anyway, I found this amusing because both of our rabbits are pregnant (supposedly) as a result of incest and their due dates are only 2 days apart. o.o


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 4, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> EDIT: What if Dippy gets lonely out there?


He should be fine, you could maybe give you an old (Worn) T-shirt or a cuddly toy to snuggle up to  you could always put Dippy inside  obviously away from the female and babies though


----------



## Becca (Jun 4, 2008)

*No I don't keep my buns in maybe when I yhave my own house...

Almi wrote: *Don't you keep your rabbits inside...?


Anyway todays plan is :
Put Dippy in the run to have a run about while its sunny 
Clean out Dippy
Put Fluffball in the other run
Clean out Fluffball's indoor cage
Bring Fluffball inside and bathe her eye
Clip Dippys claws and put him back in his cage


Its a very busy evening I better get on with it!


----------



## Becca (Jun 4, 2008)

Now Fluffball is in the house I can watch for any out of the ordinary behaviour

Just a minute ago she was digging on the floor of her cage under her shelter does this mean anything or is it just a random thing?
Please reply
x


----------



## Becca (Jun 4, 2008)

Fluffball is laying flat out?
What do buns do when they are in labour?
Someone reply?


----------



## Becca (Jun 4, 2008)

She is still digging what does this mean?? :?:?:?:?


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jun 4, 2008)

*Leave her be, andgive her time!*

She will have them when you leave her a lone. Anything can be a sign if you look at it as such. If she eats at 5 PM and NEVER ate at 5 PM, if she is sleeping on her left size and always sleeps on her belly, if sheis licking between her toes and never did that before. Just leave her be and she will be fine. No one can say what forsure is a sign in a rabbit as each rabbit is diffrent.

Laying down is, get this, a sign of *resting*! Amazing, it's just like magic! Rabbits can have labor pains before they start having the babies, as allliving things,so you sitting and watching her 24/7 is only going to make her put off her labor. Rabbits can go 10 days or more over due from my experiance but that long in the uterus only causes death.

Also, this isn't a chat room, people are not always on to answer you. Not everyone is knowledgeable in rabbit breeding, birthing, raising, etc, so even if there is 20 people online that doesn't mean evenone of them knows anything on this matter or even looks at your post.


----------



## Becca (Jun 4, 2008)

Okay dont need to be rude :?

And im not watchiing her I am on the computer in the same room as her cage.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jun 4, 2008)

:biggrin2:Sorry, been a bad week Whining just irritates the heck out of me.

If your rabbit follows my rabbit experiance(more like my rabbits) she won't have till about 4-8 AM on the 32nd day with some litters being born between 10-12 PM that night. I never get day babies but many breeders I know get mostly day babies and never get babies born after day 31.

Just wait, hun. You are only going to stress her out.

Her digging could be irritation from you bothering her, I see that in my rabbits but it's mostly if I'm holding a pregnant doe(they dig on my chest). I only consistering moving hay around, digging in the hay, and pulling fur to be nesting so I take it she isn't nesting, just digging around?


----------



## Becca (Jun 4, 2008)

Its okay LOL
I havent really touched her though she hgas been in her for about 3 hours and I havent touched her at all.
She is laying flat out again maybe trying to cool herself off.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 5, 2008)

With her being pregnant her temp may be raised, if the cage is big enough that she can get away from it easily and away from the nest box you can give her a frozen water bottle (maybe a 1.5 litre if you have one)


----------



## Alexah (Jun 5, 2008)

Becca, how is Fluffball doing today? And how's Dippy managing outside?

I'm just thinking about you and your buns and hope all is well .


----------



## Becca (Jun 5, 2008)

I have just got home from school so I am just going to feed the buns now and I will give you the update after I get changed xx


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 5, 2008)

Alexah wrote:


> Becca, how is Fluffball doing today? And how's Dippy managing outside?
> 
> I'm just thinking about you and your buns and hope all is well .



Beat me to the post  was typing at the same time lol


----------



## Becca (Jun 5, 2008)

Dippy
Dippy is doing fine outside from what I can see, I have just put him out in the run becuase it is such a nice day and later I am going to clip his claws!!

Fluffball
She is hiding under her shelter and later when my mum gets back (I'm home alone at the mo) we are goinng to move her into the living room becuase it is cooler in there and more quieter so she has a bit of peace.
She has eaten all the hay and straw I put in the nest box so now it is just a box  cheeky thing!!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 5, 2008)

You could leave some straw and hay outside the nest box, maybe she wanted to make the nest herself lol she is due somewhere around today isnt she? or have I totally lost the plot...again?


PS. Have you checked under her shelter? she might have them somewhere she feels safer if she likes the shelter that could be the place.


----------



## Becca (Jun 5, 2008)

I think she is due sometime tomorrow but that doesnt mean anything LOL
We are about to move her cage now!


----------



## Alexah (Jun 5, 2008)

Ooh, it's getting close now isn't it? I'm getting excited for you although it would be just as well if she isn't pregnant and doesn't give birth to kits. It sounds as though you're right on track with everything and doing alright. No matter what, I hope Fluffball and Dippy are well. They're such cute bunnies and I adore your enthusiasm and dedication to them.

How's Nibbles doing?

And how 'bout you? Do you think you'll be okay if Fluffball doesn't have kits? Disappointment can be rough.

Best wishes to Fluffball, Dippy, and Mr. Nibbles. And you too .


----------



## Becca (Jun 5, 2008)

*Alexah wrote: *


> Ooh, it's getting close now isn't it? I'm getting excited for you although it would be just as well if she isn't pregnant and doesn't give birth to kits. It sounds as though you're right on track with everything and doing alright. No matter what, I hope Fluffball and Dippy are well. They're such cute bunnies and I adore your enthusiasm and dedication to them.
> 
> How's Nibbles doing?
> 
> ...


I am trying not to get excited so I am not too dissapointed but my best friend Wendy (felix - felicis) really wants one so she is getting really escited and i dont want her to be too upset.
Thanks for the compliments!
Nibbles fine - hes enjoying life especially the nice warm days where he can have a slow run around his run!!
I hope i will be okay if she doesn't have kits but I won't know how i feel until it happens.
I can't thank you and everyone else on here,.
I am actually rather annoyed with my dad because today dippy was in the run and i waas trying to get him out and dad opicked up tthe end and was trying to get him off and he was calling him it and that thing.
now he has just said what the hell is that thing doing in there meaning why is fluffball in the lounge how rude is that sdo me my sister mum and gran have jhad a go at him/
He makes me soooo mad sometimnes
xxxxxxx


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 5, 2008)

Dont all dads (meaning, non-animal-lover dads lol )? ullhair:


But, at the end of the day everybody loves they're dad lol


----------



## Becca (Jun 5, 2008)

YUP


----------



## cmh9023 (Jun 5, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> I am actually rather annoyed with my dad because today dippy was in the run and i waas trying to get him out and dad opicked up tthe end and was trying to get him off and he was calling him it and that thing.
> now he has just said what the hell is that thing doing in there meaning why is fluffball in the lounge how rude is that sdo me my sister mum and gran have jhad a go at him/
> He makes me soooo mad sometimnes
> xxxxxxx


Aww...that's too bad that he was acting like that! However, he did make an AWESOME cage!!  Did he make one for Nibbles too when you first got him? I wish I knew someone who could build things like that!


----------



## Becca (Jun 5, 2008)

Fluffball has settled down for the night - she is laying on her side and looking quite comfortable - the room she is in is quite cool so she wont get over heated


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 6, 2008)

Any update on them both today?


----------



## Becca (Jun 6, 2008)

My friend who I have been talking about on here recnetly who used to breed rabbits and i showed her a picture iof fluffball and how big her bottom half is and she went "definetly pregnant!!"
She has been laying on her side alot and in a safe corner of her cagre like its her nest she hasnt pullled fur yet though??
We are sleeping downstairs tonight but not in the same room so we dont scare her at all and she feels comfoprtable.
Dippy is fine - he is soooo affectionate he loves giving me kisses which makes me a very happy bunny mum!
If anything happens tonight while we are sleeping down here i will log on immediatly
if only we could set up a live webcam LOL


----------



## Becca (Jun 6, 2008)

I have a few questions:
If one kit is still alive but is apart from Fluffball and the litter what should I do?

If she starts attacking them or trying to eat them what should I do?

If they are dead what should I do?

I know these are a bit sinister but I need to know LOL


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 6, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> I have a few questions:
> If one kit is still alive but is apart from Fluffball and the litter what should I do?
> 
> If she starts attacking them or trying to eat them what should I do?
> ...



1, either show mum the baby, she may move it or you can get some bedding from the cage and put that in your hand and pick the baby up with that and move it to the nest.

2. Take them out, put them in a box with the fur and hay and 2-3 times a day put them with mum so she can feed them, if you HAVE to (dont do this if you dont need to , I cant stress it enough!) you can supplement the babys with a mothers replacemnet milk however you should try get some of the mums milk into them, when they are full they will have plump round bellys like a ping pong ball.

3. Take them out of the cage,and it might be smart to take away the nest at that point.

Hope this helps


----------



## Becca (Jun 6, 2008)

Fluffball hasn't even made her nest yet and todays her due date and she looks really pregnant


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't worry. Most does do not make the nest until minutes before they kindle.

Sharon


----------



## Alexah (Jun 6, 2008)

I second the "don't worry" statement. The more calm you are, the better it will be for Fluffball. You sound like you're on the right track with everything - trust your instincts AND Fluffball's. She'll know what to do.

Good luck. I'm keeping my fingers (and toes!) crossed for you that everything turns out okay.


----------



## Becca (Jun 7, 2008)

No Babies yet 

Oh thanks I didn't realise they didn't make their nest until just before LOL!!

I have taken some pictures of her - I know they don't always get fat but I think Fluffball may be giving us a sign I mean look how fat her bottom half is!






























So what do you think?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 7, 2008)

I dunno, but my female rabbit had always been a bit "bulgy" at her bottom half (and she was perfectly fine)you would be better getting a pic of her when she is just walking about, sometimes there bottom half does look a LOT bigger when they are backed up against the cage/wall.


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've been reading this post Becca, but as I don't have any experience of breeding rabbits, I've left the advice giving to other RO members.

Whether there are babies or not, I hope all is well with you and your buns :bunny22:

Jo xx


----------



## Becca (Jun 7, 2008)

Her bottom half is fat even when she stretches out though thats what I meant but I havent't got any pictures of it!!! 
How many days late can a rabbit be?
How many kits could they have?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 7, 2008)

BabyBunnies wrote:


> Her bottom half is fat even when she stretches out though thats what I meant but I havent't got any pictures of it!!!Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â
> How many days late can a rabbit be?
> How many kits could they have?



Usually they can be up to 10 days late, later then that and I would get concerned, whether I knew if she was preg. or not.
There is usually beetween 2-8 (I have heard of there being more then 10 in 1 litter)


----------



## Becca (Jun 7, 2008)

Okay if she is later than 10 days I will take her too the vet


----------



## Becca (Jun 7, 2008)

Does anyone have anything I can do to tell if she is pregnant?
If she isnt _I can stop this whole thing now LOL_


----------



## Becca (Jun 7, 2008)

I have just felt her belly and it is really hard
??


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 7, 2008)

hard??!?! that sound like babies to me. can you feel like, lumps or anything? feeling lumps would make me even more sure, but that's just me:biggrin2:. hows she doing?


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Jun 7, 2008)

i think palpating (sp) is the only way to find out hun this can only really be done by a breeder as they know what their feeling for if you do it yourself you may feel a kidney instead. as for the weight she could just be abit overweight if theirs no babies within the next7 days my guess will be there isnt going to be any at all. i think theres a few people on here who are building up your hopes by saying that it sounds like she is pregnant but to be honest no one knows for sure its awaiting game hun please dont build up your hopes because you'll only end up more disappointed if there is none (believe me i know the feeling)


----------



## fld20 (Jun 7, 2008)

I just wanted to say real quick that rabbits should not go 10 days late by then the babies have died and could be causing her problems my does would be goin to the vet once they hit 34-35 (they usuually deliver anywhere from 28-32 after being bred). And on one more note does do not move there babies back into the nest .

fallon


----------



## Becca (Jun 7, 2008)

I have just phoned the breeder we got dippy and fluffball fro and tomorrow we are going to him to get fluffball palpated 
YAY
At least we will know for sure


----------



## BSAR (Jun 7, 2008)

Hope all goes well! That is good that you are getting her palpated by a breeder who knows what they are doing. Even I, who has had several litters, don't know how to properly palpate a doe. :biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 7, 2008)

i hope everything goes well tomorrow!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jun 7, 2008)

If she is pregnant and you are sure of her due date, then only wait 5 days past (36th day) NO LATER. I wouldn't wait 10 days as that is a 41 day gestation and way too long. If she doesn't have them by the 36th day, then you need to take her to the vet. 

Sharon


----------



## Becca (Jun 8, 2008)

But the problem is we counted 31 days from we we first SAW them mating they could of been doing it before - she might not even be pregnant thats why we are going to get her palpated today.


----------

